# huawei honor 6 plus or the asus zenfone 2



## satwik (Mar 16, 2015)

I was saving money to buy the one plus one but after seeing lot of complaints at the one plus forum I don't want to buy this phone any more so please tell me which one is better the huawei honor 6 plus or the asus zenfone 2 ?

or should I stick with my decision and  buy the one plus one?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 16, 2015)

I'd buy Oneplus One [strike]or wait for Zenphone 2[/strike]. 3 of my friends are using Oneplus One without problems.

Honor 6 lacks dev support. Asus will not launch it with intel SoC and it'll be replaced with mediatek probably. -_-


----------



## satwik (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks SaiyanGoku for your inputs,I really want to buy the oneplus one but I am really afraid of those problem and there after sales service
even lot of people in oneplus forum are not recommending the phone,I never had a in hand experience with that phone have you used it 
is it a good one to go for ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 16, 2015)

I've used it and can say it's the best phone under 30k.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 16, 2015)

[MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] is using it


----------



## satwik (Mar 16, 2015)

thanks SaiyanGoku and Nanducob I will buy it then if I see any problem will return it in 10 days.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 17, 2015)

Problem are rarely going to happen. The device is awesome.


----------

